
Fable: An F# to JavaScript Compiler - FullMtlAlcoholc
http://fable.io/
======
paperwork
One feature which seems to be unique to Fable is that the repl doesn't rely on
connecting to a compiler on the server. If I type some F# code, apparently it
can be compiled/transpiled right in the browser!

------
mwkaufma
One quibble with the mario demo. The game feel is off; in the game he falls
faster than he ascends (different gUp and gDown gravity).

------
kylecordes
It would be great to read thoughts from someone familiar enough to
compare/contrast Fable with Elm.

